# Anyone Want To Buy Lots Of Breferm Belgian Beer Kits?



## Pug (3/2/10)

Guys, I have quite a few Brewferm Belgian beer kits that I want to get rid of. They're out of date (sealed in tins so aren't likely to go off though and may even improve with age!!) but still work fine. I use the kits regularly and haven't had any yeast failures yet. They're been stored correctly. I have most of the kits on their website www.brewferm.be and look under Beer Kits. They were retailing for something like $26 in the shops. I'm looking to offload in bulk if I can. They come in boxes of six kits. They're in Sydney if you want to pickup. Contact me if you're interested. I have about 500 kits left but they do sell quite fast (as you can imagine!). I also have some Belgian candy sugar available in bulk bags too. Drop me an email if you're interested: [email protected]


----------



## WSC (3/2/10)

The cherry is awesome with candi sugar, drinking well at nearly 2 years old.

Not sure about the use by though.

The raspberry was good too.


----------



## j1gsaw (3/2/10)

What is the Bel candy sugar worth mate?


----------



## poppa joe (3/2/10)

Cost of the KITS......
PJ


----------



## WSC (3/2/10)

How far out of date?

And will you post?


----------



## barls (10/2/10)

what price are u after 4 them each


----------



## OzMick (11/2/10)

Price on the sugar?


----------



## bowser (11/2/10)

Hey mate, where abouts in Sydney are you?


----------



## WSC (11/2/10)

Maybe this should be in the retail thread?

I asked 2 questions in the other thread and they have not been answered.

Pug, don't keep posting if you aren't going to answer questions.


----------



## jamesk (11/2/10)

Hi all, this is my first post but I've been reading here for a while now.

Pug, how much do you want for these out of date kits?

Also, can anyone else confirm that these kits make good beer? I'm ready to move along from k&k to kits and bits, and these have spiked my curiosity as I'm going to be in sydney on the weekend.

jrk.

edit: added the word 'post'.


----------



## Scruffy (11/2/10)

100% risky free.
Send money to Nigeria, Lagos.
My brother ees eel.
Complimentaries to you my brother in Christ.
Clive of Nazereth.


----------



## Pollux (11/2/10)

do they come with a free guitar???


----------



## brettprevans (11/2/10)

mods - the dude has 2 threads on exactly the same topic. maybe delete one topic thread. other thread is here

i want to know which LHBS he knocked these off from! 300kg of candi sugar and 500 kits.... thats a lot of stock. in fact even if he bought the kits at $15 each that $7500 worth of stock at wholesale.


----------



## sinkas (11/2/10)

he hasnt replied to the email aaddress either


----------



## Pug (12/2/10)

I'm here! I'm here! Apologies. This probably was in the wrong section. Sorry, new user with little time on his hands and a screaming baby! Okay, I've just sold seven bags of the candy sugar. $75 each. That's cheap if you see what the stores are selling it for. I have 5 or 6 left. If there was enough interest I might split them. Sugar is AMBER, not clear. Should have added that. The kits are $6 each (hey, they were about $30 retail so that's a bargain!). I'll do them for $5 each if you take more than 24. they come in boxes of six. Postage is a killer on these. they weigh just under 2kgs each. You can email me on [email protected] for further info. I'll try to check posts more regularly but I check my email often. I have access to most kits but I believe Kriek is now sold out and so is the ambiorix. I've not had a problem with them and the tins are sealed so, if you were concerned, just replace the yeast. That said, I've never had one fail yet. Collect them from me in Clovelly or I work in Macquarie Park in the week (pick up between 7am to 4pm can be arranged). How's that for a reply to all the questions? Oh....no free guitar but i have lots for sale and I buy them too so drop me a line if you have one you wanna off load. Cheers! Justin.


----------



## Pug (12/2/10)

Pug said:


> I'm here! I'm here! Apologies. This probably was in the wrong section. Sorry, new user with little time on his hands and a screaming baby! Okay, I've just sold seven bags of the candy sugar. $75 each. That's cheap if you see what the stores are selling it for. I have 5 or 6 left. If there was enough interest I might split them. Sugar is AMBER, not clear. Should have added that. The kits are $6 each (hey, they were about $30 retail so that's a bargain!). I'll do them for $5 each if you take more than 24. they come in boxes of six. Postage is a killer on these. they weigh just under 2kgs each. You can email me on [email protected] for further info. I'll try to check posts more regularly but I check my email often. I have access to most kits but I believe Kriek is now sold out and so is the ambiorix. I've not had a problem with them and the tins are sealed so, if you were concerned, just replace the yeast. That said, I've never had one fail yet. Collect them from me in Clovelly or I work in Macquarie Park in the week (pick up between 7am to 4pm can be arranged). How's that for a reply to all the questions? Oh....no free guitar but i have lots for sale and I buy them too so drop me a line if you have one you wanna off load. Cheers! Justin.



2KG's EACH KIT! One box weighs nearly 12KG's. If you want to know postage costs, go to Auspost.com.au. My post code is 2031. Ta!


----------



## WSC (12/2/10)

I wanted the Kriek  

Still need to know what the use by/best before is.

I would tolerate 6 months but not 2 years.


----------



## Pug (12/2/10)

Sorry, should have said. Most of them are Dec 08 I think. Just over a year but, hey, they're sealed tins! The yeast is the major concern but it works for me and I've never had any back (sold bloody loads!) and, if you're concerned, just replace the yeast. Still cheap beer!!! . They're a bargain for $6. Think of all that fantastic genuine Belgian beer for less than the cost of a Homebrand Beer Kit! Sugar is Amber only now too. 

I just read the reply about a scam. I'm probably the nicest bloke around. No scam. Come collect them off me in Clovelly. If you buy enough I might even deliver them and you can pay me cash on delivery. Can't be fairer than that!! 

Cheap beer. Come and get it! 

Also, I'll make a donation to the website for their help with selling this. Promise. 

Cheers!


----------



## Pug (12/2/10)

Hi guys. Sorry for not replying. I was expecting emails. Not used to forums so I apologise. 

KIts are $6 each (yep, just $6!). Candy sugar is $85 (may take $75 for cash!) a 25KG bag. Not stolen and all accounted for! Pick up in Clovelly. I will post but they weigh just under 2KG each kit so it's gonna be a lot. Email me with questions. I promise to reply! 

Cheers,
Justin 
Email: [email protected]

IF YOU HAVE ANY OLD GUITARS I'LL GLADLY TRADE!!!!


----------



## Pug (12/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> mods - the dude has 2 threads on exactly the same topic. maybe delete one topic thread. other thread is here
> 
> i want to know which LHBS he knocked these off from! 300kg of candi sugar and 500 kits.... thats a lot of stock. in fact even if he bought the kits at $15 each that $7500 worth of stock at wholesale.




You can have the lot for $5000 if you like?? !!!!!!


----------



## brettprevans (16/2/10)

mate if you were in melb id buy some to brew for my little sister's 21st party, those megaswill drinkers wouldnt know the dff btw kit and AG so im not wasting AG on them.

but alas your in sydney? and postage on those would negate the savings.

good luck with the sale.


----------



## Pug (16/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> mate if you were in melb id buy some to brew for my little sister's 21st party, those megaswill drinkers wouldnt know the dff btw kit and AG so im not wasting AG on them.
> 
> but alas your in sydney? and postage on those would negate the savings.
> 
> good luck with the sale.




Thanks! Shame. If I had an invite I'd almost be tempted to drive some down there! They Weigh around the 2kg mark each so are bloody heavy. 

Cheers anyway! 

Justin.


----------



## dkaos (18/2/10)

Hey pug, are you happy to mix and match the 24?

Cheers

Clint


----------



## Doc (18/2/10)

I've merged the two topics. Hope that makes it easier for this to be followed.

Doc


----------



## Pug (18/2/10)

Clints Gadgets said:


> Hey pug, are you happy to mix and match the 24?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Clint



Hi Clint. Yes, choose any of those I have in stock. I'm now out of Abbey and Grand Cru as well as Abiorix and Gallia. they're selling much faster than anticipated. The rest should be in stock. Lots of old Brown and Gold just arrived. 

Cheers!


----------



## Pug (18/2/10)

:icon_drunk: 

Many thanks!


----------



## petesbrew (25/3/10)

Tried one of the out of date Tarwebier (wheat) kits as per the recipe, making up some candi sugar, and using the kit yeast.
Tried one on 2 weeks, and I'm pretty happy with the results. It's a tad flat, but I purposely undercarbed them.

Still got a handful to go, but as they only make half batches, I'm seriously considering 2canning some of them.
Also, they ended up with a higher Final Gravity than expected - could be due to old yeast? I dunno. For future ones I'll be using T-58 or WLP500.


----------



## jiesu (25/3/10)

Pug any still available? I might get half a dozen off you. Need to feed the housemate the cheap stuff


----------



## barls (25/3/10)

im fairly sure he still has some, but i think he was going overseas for a couple of weeks. he might be back now though


----------



## stuart13 (25/3/10)

Give the "megaswill" drinkers some credit - they should be able to pick *some* difference between a kit and AG...


citymorgue2 said:


> mate if you were in melb id buy some to brew for my little sister's 21st party, those megaswill drinkers wouldnt know the dff btw kit and AG so im not wasting AG on them.
> 
> but alas your in sydney? and postage on those would negate the savings.
> 
> good luck with the sale.


----------



## Pug (8/5/10)

Hey. Just got back from the UK. Was thinking of reposting the ad as I've sold 286 kits now. Still have 214 kits left and 3 bags of sugar (maybe twom- need to check). Drop me a line on [email protected] and let me know what you want and I'll see if I have it. Cheers! Pug.





petesbrew said:


> Tried one of the out of date Tarwebier (wheat) kits as per the recipe, making up some candi sugar, and using the kit yeast.
> Tried one on 2 weeks, and I'm pretty happy with the results. It's a tad flat, but I purposely undercarbed them.
> 
> Still got a handful to go, but as they only make half batches, I'm seriously considering 2canning some of them.
> ...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (8/5/10)

Pug said:


> Hey. Just got back from the UK. Was thinking of reposting the ad as I've sold 286 kits now. Still have 214 kits left and 3 bags of sugar (maybe twom- need to check). Drop me a line on [email protected] and let me know what you want and I'll see if I have it. Cheers! Pug.



Hey Pug, if you are planning a trip to Melbourne, bring some down and arrange somewhere to sell them.


----------



## Pug (11/5/10)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Hey Pug, if you are planning a trip to Melbourne, bring some down and arrange somewhere to sell them.






Hi Zapp. I have shipped a few cases down to Melbourne. It's not all that expensive. Three cases was about $27 I think. That's still a pretty good deal! Cheers. Pug.


----------

